# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Most preferred NO oxide boosters

## FREAKZILLLA

Ever since No2 came out it had controversy. Now it seems to be a hot product that makes perfect sense. More blood flow, oxygen, ATP, creatine are all driven into the muscles using nitrogen or nitrix oxide.

My question is since there are so many complanies making them now, which ones are the real deal and which are knock-offs?????
--BSN Nitrix
--Muscletech Pump Tech
--VPX Muscle Nitrous
ETC.

----------


## DoubleMint

> More blood flow, oxygen, ATP, creatine are all driven into the muscles using nitrogen or nitrix oxide.


That's the reason why I started using Nitrix, I don't really care about the pumps, yes they are nice but to me it's only a 'byproduct', I really like the idea of nutrient loading.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

they are all poop

iv tried NO2, 3 times.

Iv tried NOX2 twice.

Ive tried Pump-tech once.

A whole lot of nothing.

if you want a pump, increase your carbs by 200-300grams a day for a few days.
Dont get fat though.

----------


## FREAKZILLLA

> they are all poop
> 
> iv tried NO2, 3 times.
> 
> Iv tried NOX2 twice.
> 
> Ive tried Pump-tech once.
> 
> A whole lot of nothing.
> ...


Common now, with all the research that has been done since they came out with the product, it has been proven (and makes sence), that they work! They may not directly build muscle but thats not there purpose. There purpose is to "feed" the muscles in the best way possible; even better then creatine. Nitrix products push blood flow straight to the muscles when you start using them at a much faster pace creating "the pump" and we all LOVE the pump. Along with that is oxiginated cells to give the muscle more endurance and those 2 combined will create more ATP and hence this all leaves the muscles open for better results when you "actually" hit the gym. Combine it with an advanced creatine and you got urself a nice over the counter coctail.
Back to my question, has anyone have any recomendations to a particular brand??
--BSN Nitrix
--Muscletech Pump
--VPX Muscle Pump
--No2
--any other brand that i didnt mention also.............

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> They may not directly build muscle but thats not there purpose.


Well even still, i havent gotten a better pump from them either if thats what you mean. Im not sayin the extra nutrient delivery doest help, but the degree might not even be measurable. is it really worth an extra 55-80 bucks a month? Might as well sock away that money for a cycle or somethin. 
im not anti-supplement like some, but i am realistic. But justly so. I will try products. Give them an honest shot. Sometimes 2-3 times. When i try a product, i am honest with myself and tell myself that its okay losing whatever money i spent on this product if it doesnt work. And im not going to let my guilt over the spent money or my pride make me feel as if i have to "make" the product work. I have read the studies, but sometimes what looks good on paper doesn't quite pan out.

----------


## FREAKZILLLA

> Well even still, i havent gotten a better pump from them either if thats what you mean. Im not sayin the extra nutrient delivery doest help, but the degree might not even be measurable. is it really worth an extra 55-80 bucks a month? Might as well sock away that money for a cycle or somethin. 
> im not anti-supplement like some, but i am realistic. But justly so. I will try products. Give them an honest shot. Sometimes 2-3 times. When i try a product, i am honest with myself and tell myself that its okay losing whatever money i spent on this product if it doesnt work. And im not going to let my guilt over the spent money or my pride make me feel as if i have to "make" the product work. I have read the studies, but sometimes what looks good on paper doesn't quite pan out.


I DO AGREE with all you have said. Makes perfect sence and that is why im trying to find out peoples experiences with these No2 & nitrix boosters so i dont go waisting my money. I even agree that ya might as well go buy the real deal. My reasoning to start back on some supplements is because ive already done 4 cycles and i even have another one stashed in the safe for the future; BUT i should honestly take a year or 2 off of using anabolics and concentrate on raizing my family. Since my gym time will be cut in half literally im looking to give the supplement world a try once again and see if i benefit at all.
Im still not getting any answers to anyone out there who has tried these boosters and liked that particular brand/product???????

----------


## fLgAtOr

I've used NO2 and Pumptech...prefer the NO2. But I found that they both worked better when I took 3 or 4 more than whatever they said to.
I would never pay for them though.  :Evil2:

----------


## FREAKZILLLA

OK lets not get off the subject here....its a poll so please just let me know which nitrix or NO product you tried and liked PLEASE...
--BSN Nitrix oxide
--Axis Labs NE2
--Muscletech pump
--VPX pump
--Any Other Brands im missing please fill me in!!

----------


## Machdiesel

hey FREAKZILLA, where can i get that yellow belt for keeping my back straight during Curls??? u think ill get more chicks bye workin out with no shirt, really short jean cut shorts, n that belt... ohh ya n some no2 so i look bigger

----------


## FREAKZILLLA

> hey FREAKZILLA, where can i get that yellow belt for keeping my back straight during Curls??? u think ill get more chicks bye workin out with no shirt, really short jean cut shorts, n that belt... ohh ya n some no2 so i look bigger


Grow Up!  :1hifu:

----------


## Machdiesel

hahah chill bro, i was just reading some muscle mag n in every pic guys where wearing really short cut jean shorts, dont know why, some guy even had on jean overalls but cut the legs off(SORRY FOR JACKING THIS THREAD) but comeone some of the shit on those mags r rediculous, i was joking about the belt u gotta relax, ne way carry on

----------


## Machdiesel

ohh yea, ive used no xplode, n it seems to work pretty well, i only take it on workout days, and i use it mainly for the crazy workout it provides, but ti also puts out decent pumps, bu ti would never buy it strictly for the pumps

----------


## jsimon

Sci-Fit No2

----------


## STB706

i just started using Methyl-efx its got 2x the creatine than NOxplode....more servings and the mental focus is great the pump is also pretty good.....

----------


## Dukkit

i personally used to use BSN's Nitrix. I only noticed a fuller pump and faster recovery after takin two bottles of it. which equaled two months worth 
(3 tabs mornin, 3 night) i ended up takin it for a total of three months till i couldnt afford to keep buyin a bottle at 30 bucks a pop everymonth. (darn fines) but i did notice it. i was also stackin it with BSN's NO-Xplode. which also contains N.O. and CEE. so yes it worked but only after awhile.. i also noticed a harder erection.. didnt know what it was from when it was happening so i looked it up and since N.O. supposedly increases blood flow it affects the penis cuz the penis is made hard by increased blood flow.. havent tried any other N.O. products but i hopes this helps

----------


## SVTMuscle*

i really like NOS by Good N Natural because it's cheap and the exact product as NO2 by MRI. 
but stacking NO2 and NO-Xplode is kinda a gurarente good pump

----------


## FREAKZILLLA

Im ordering a 30 day supply of xyience nox-cg3 with a 30ml (30 days worth), of vitamin b-12 injectable to start and see how that works. Figured why not since im in training for the UFC, might as well see if there products hold water to there claims!

----------


## BullDogg20

i use Oxylene and i am happy with the results

----------


## FREAKZILLLA

> i use Oxylene and i am happy with the results


Do you use oxylene for endurance and enhanced oxygen to the muscles? 
Do you use it for any specific sport?

----------


## FREAKZILLLA

> i use Oxylene and i am happy with the results


I just got 2 bottles of that so if you could please tell me more about your experience with it.

I will be stacking it with xyience nox-cg3, stacker 2, inj vitamin b-12, and 2 protein shakes a day.

Thanks

----------


## FREAKZILLLA

Ok heres the new plan....(30 day supply for everything)

Xyience nox-cg3, reccomended dosage ED
Oxylene, ............reccomended dosage ED
Stacker 2, ..........reccomended dosage ED
Inj vitamin b-12, ..1000mcg's,(1cc)...... ED
Tribulus at 80% saponins,(making them myself).
2 protein shakes a day, morning time and after training time.

I hope this "natural" cycle does some good. My main goal is to get more oxygenated blood to the muscles for endurance training, plus burn off some fat!!

Any comments or suggestions???

----------


## jeff74

I can tell u one thing...Mri no2 is the real deal...All the other knockoffs are nothing compared to what mri will do for u in the long run...I have been taking mri no2 for 6 months now and it has added a lot of muscle to me. My hair has gotten thicker. My skin feels smoother. My bloodpressure has never been better. Not to mention my workouts are incredible now. Ed byrd has even made no2 even better calling it no2 platinum wich will stay in ur system 24 hours a day. No other no2 product can do that. And thats what makes the difference. I have tried a couple of the other no2 knockoffs and they are crap compared to MRI. It has become a staple for me and i use it every single day along with mri ce2. Now these products are expensive..but they are the best creatine and no2 money can buy and u will be assured they will work better than anyother no2 or cee out there. I hear dont buy mri its crap and way overpriced...then why is it the number 1 muscle building supplement bought. U need to read his book in order to understand why the other products are crap..he tells u specifically why they dont work and his does..Its all in his delivery system wich nobody can match because it it secret and he has spent years developing it....Now i dont hype products at all but i will support MRI no2 as it has been the best supplement i have ever taken in my life. Also u must eat certain ways to make no2 work. Alot of low glycemic carbs. My buddy of mine tried no2 he liked it..but switched because he found something cheaper..I told him just to stick with the no2 but he went out and bought another product..He just finished it and said im not taking it again ..I felt so much different on mri no2. Just my opinion and thoughts on the no2 subject..Im going to gnc to pick up my no2 platinum tommorow....cant wait!

----------


## fLgAtOr

Be prepared for a load of shit bro...

Aside fromt that, I'm glad you like it, but I'm confused about this NO2 platinum. I run a competition store and the only thing we got from MRI is the NO2/CE2 dual pack. Anyways...just so you know it will be on sale this month, which is like the first time ever. Enjoy.

----------


## FREAKZILLLA

So far i started the oxylene which oxeginate the blood vessles that get delivered to the muscles when used. On to of that i got stacker 2's for fat burning and are efedra free and im already picking up some stamina and cardio out-put!
The xyience nox-cg3 and inj B-12 have not come in yet but when they do im stacking all of them at once. I will keep you guys posted.

----------


## BullDogg20

> I just got 2 bottles of that so if you could please tell me more about your experience with it.
> 
> I will be stacking it with xyience nox-cg3, stacker 2, inj vitamin b-12, and 2 protein shakes a day.
> 
> Thanks




Sorry, i have been away for a few days and didnt have time to reply to your post. I am in the Military so i need as much oxygen in the blood as i can get because it will improve performance, especially for our nice 20 km marches with full loads. Oxylene gave me better pumps during my workouts, it seemed to help improve my muscle endurance. all in all i was happy with it. 
I was taking 6 tabs a day which i belive is the recommended dose.

----------


## FREAKZILLLA

> Sorry, i have been away for a few days and didnt have time to reply to your post. I am in the Military so i need as much oxygen in the blood as i can get because it will improve performance, especially for our nice 20 km marches with full loads. Oxylene gave me better pumps during my workouts, it seemed to help improve my muscle endurance. all in all i was happy with it. 
> I was taking 6 tabs a day which i belive is the recommended dose.


Well the dosages on the bottle range from 3 pills twice a day or 4 pills twice a day. It reccomends not to exceed 12 pills in a 24 hour window so im starting with 4 pills on an empty stomache with my protein shake upon awakening and another 4 pills before my 3 hour training session of MMA,(mixed martial arts). Im in training for the UFC so my stamina/cardio needs to be way better since im 6" even and 260 lbs!!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Ok heres the new plan....(30 day supply for everything)
> 
> Xyience nox-cg3, reccomended dosage ED
> Oxylene, ............reccomended dosage ED
> Stacker 2, ..........reccomended dosage ED
> Inj vitamin b-12, ..1000mcg's,(1cc)...... ED
> Tribulus at 80% saponins,(making them myself).
> 2 protein shakes a day, morning time and after training time.
> 
> ...


what are your goals with the inj. B12?

----------


## FREAKZILLLA

Everything is for more energy and endurance and the ing vitamin b-12 makes me feel GREAT!!! ALIVE!!! you get the picture.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

is injectable B12 really that good? I kinda wanna try it

----------


## PMoneyAU

I tried NO2's and they seemed to work, but the size of the pills was killing me. So I recently switched to the VPX Muscle Nitrous, its a liquid form. It doesnt seem to be as effective, but I just started it a week ago.

----------


## juicetexas

Nitro tec, and cell tec, with NO2 has worked great for me I got good gains over a 3 month period. I never got too swor after a workout and alwase felt a good pump. The worst thing to me was as soon as I stoped taking it I got tired in the gym alot faster and I every day after I worked out I was in pain. I don't know if It was more mental or the NO2 but It sucked.

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

> I've used NO2 and Pumptech...prefer the NO2. But I found that they both worked better when I took 3 or 4 more than whatever they said to.
> I would never pay for them though.


Agreed... tried NO2 twice, Vasopro twice and Superpump 250.

For me the only way I got any noticeable increase in pumps or the "everlasting pump" was by taking almost double the recommended doseage which is almost toxic levels of arginine. I also got really good pumps when I drank alcohol too, but that is way counter-productive to muscle building.

----------


## l2elapse

MRI No2 is by far the best

----------


## taylor26

> is injectable B12 really that good? I kinda wanna try it


Yes it is. i've been injecting 1000mcgs daily off and on for a couple years. i can ceretainly tell a difference when i'm taking it.

----------


## bombguy

I've used the following NO2 products: 


Nitirix
Pinnacle NOX2
Pump-Tech
No2
and the Dymatize version

I would say the most effects I felt while using was from the Nitrix product...the pumps were better and I had a more sustained energy level...either mentally or not.

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

> Ok heres the new plan....(30 day supply for everything)
> 
> Xyience nox-cg3, reccomended dosage ED
> Oxylene, ............reccomended dosage ED
> Stacker 2, ..........reccomended dosage ED
> Inj vitamin b-12, ..1000mcg's,(1cc)...... ED
> *Tribulus at 80% saponins*,(making them myself).
> 2 protein shakes a day, morning time and after training time.
> 
> ...



Just keep in mind to have anti-e's on hand some have reported problems with gyno flare up while using trib

----------


## roodogg

in the past 14 months i have gained 20lbs of muscle from my diet and BSN Products including Nitrix, cell mass, No-xplode and True mass/ MHP's up your mass. I really like BSN products though no-xplode is like crack after the first hit you will chase that feeling and never get it back. that stuff stopped getting me amped and just made me bug out after awhile. i swore nitrix didn't work until i stopped taking it and i love cellmass!

----------


## JMan06

AE2 Argenine by Nutrabolics. Kickass shit :Evil2:

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Yes it is. i've been injecting 1000mcgs daily off and on for a couple years. i can ceretainly tell a difference when i'm taking it.


B12 gives you good pumps? I thought it was just kinda used for recovery and appetite!

----------


## PeteyK

take a few scoops of no-xplode and u get crazy pumps, 1-3 scoops is good enough, i took 5 scoops once and i thought my body was gonna burst.

----------


## Testostack

I tried Nitrix CEM3, Supercharge (Labrada's) and overall supercharge did not kick in yet after a week, and yet i feel my strength's up, nitrix is pretty wild just for pump......given that i already have some badass pumps just holding my cellphone for 5 minutes in the street  :LOL:

----------


## ricogl40

i was on NO explode for about 2 months-- liked the effects during my workout, but felt dead for the rest of the day. i don't like a lot of caffeine, is there any reccomendations for a n.o. booster that wont amp me up then take me down like NO EXp? nitrix maybe?

----------


## Testostack

You can feel the nitrix effect almost immediately........awesome.... :Wink/Grin: 

PLus i like the fact that you don't have to screw your mind up to figure out when to take it, depending on your meals.......recommendation behind bottle arer pretty clear and that works..... :Wink:

----------


## Air Walker

Xpand is good.

----------


## Hitman

> Xpand is good.


I have to agree. But i can only use the original formula not the second generation because 30 mins after taking it my whole body got so amped i was shaking uncontrollably and couldnt talk, for a good hour.I just got to the gym when it started kicking in, lucky i made the drive home in all honesty.
I tried it 3 more times at a fraction of the specified dose and could still feel it coming on strong.
So i would recommend the 2.04lb tub (which is the original version) of Dymatize Xpand.

----------


## UpstateTank

Amplify O2 + MCC is my NEW FAV  :Big Grin:

----------


## thabeastmaster

5 scoops would make my asshole explode...3 scoops and my ass was open like a firehose of liquid manure

----------


## yungfaceb3

SuperPump 250 is the best NO. Especially when you take it either 6-8 weeks then take Ultimate Arnge (posed to mean orange) which is the second best NO for a few weeks then jump back on SP250. This way you never get too used to it.

----------


## dwaynewade

> 5 scoops would make my asshole explode...3 scoops and my ass was open like a firehose of liquid manure


sick dude....  :AaSport19:

----------


## REDSTICK69

I thought N02 was the best ive ever tried

----------


## Teegunn

NitroCM by NDS.

----------


## Dobie-BOY

> hey FREAKZILLA, where can i get that yellow belt for keeping my back straight during Curls??? u think ill get more chicks bye workin out with no shirt, really short jean cut shorts, n that belt... ohh ya n some no2 so i look bigger


HAHAHAHA, holy shart, that was great. I totally have a mental picture of freakzilla now. Do you wear doc martins at the gym too freak? hehe J/K bud. Great mental pic though. Those guys are so funny.

----------


## Dobie-BOY

> i personally used to use BSN's Nitrix. I only noticed a fuller pump and faster recovery after takin two bottles of it. which equaled two months worth 
> (3 tabs mornin, 3 night) i ended up takin it for a total of three months till i couldnt afford to keep buyin a bottle at 30 bucks a pop everymonth. (darn fines) but i did notice it. i was also stackin it with BSN's NO-Xplode. which also contains N.O. and CEE. so yes it worked but only after awhile.. i also noticed a harder erection.. didnt know what it was from when it was happening so i looked it up and since N.O. supposedly increases blood flow it affects the penis cuz the penis is made hard by increased blood flow.. havent tried any other N.O. products but i hopes this helps


HEHE, he said "penis".

----------


## Dobie-BOY

> Do you use oxylene for endurance and enhanced oxygen to the muscles? 
> Do you use it for any specific sport?


Deleted this post.

----------


## kickinit

Shotgun is nice...

----------


## F4iGuy

> Amplify O2 + MCC is my NEW FAV


Good combo there. A cheaper alternative (maybe not as effective but close) is animal pump.

----------


## Misery13

plasma jet...

----------


## TRT,MAN

try taking super pump 250 and nano vapors. its probally kinda spendy but you fine the true meanning of pump aside from doing juice. jmo

----------


## rogue01

Can these be taking while on Clen ? How would they work together?

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

I have found that there are just too many other products out there not even considered NO boosters, that give me a better pump, are cheaper, and give me overall better gains, than any NO booster. My most recent product is H-drol, for an example. But if you have to choose one, I would go with NO2, but only if you're a rich bast#rd, have a lot of money to spare, are already on a cycle of roids, GH, and every good supplement. I barely feel that stuff outside the gym, but when I am in the gym, it works great. My point is, that when people, mostly kids, choose an NO booster, they end up neglecting a product that could be much more beneficial to them like multivitamin, protein, creatine, prohormone, chromium picolinate, *megas, etc. So, once you have those bases covered, and are sure that your money could not be used on something better like steroids , or HGH, if you can afford and want to do those things, only then would i consider buying an NO product. Honestly, I would rather buy 5 steaks at the grocery, than buy an NO booster.

----------

